# AOKP Build 6 on SGH-T989D Help!



## Lesk (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a Telus (Canada) SGH-T989D which is the same as T-Mobile or whatever, I have the AOKP Build 6 and this is my problem...
Every time i recieve a text message (not a phone call) my screen resumes black and the Lock screen doesn't light up anymore like it used to. Just the buttons flash which i couldnt care less for. i KNOW there is a solution but I cannot seem to find it throughout the settings in developer options/Lockscreen/Display or in the messagin options. I want the lock screen to come up so i can quickly swipe and access the message. Not have to push the power button or lock button to bring it up. Anyone know what I'm talking about and how to fix this ?? If easier P.M. me 
Thanks a lot in advanced!!


----------

